# Sicce CO2 Life



## naija (21 Oct 2009)

Read about this on the PFK website. Apparently it produces a steady amount of CO2 from a carbon cartridge by electrolysis. It goes on to say "It wonâ€™t cause sudden changes of pH in the aquarium." and "...the carbon cartridge needs to be changed every 2/4 months "
Does anyone have any experience or additional knowledge regarding this product? Is it a viable alternative to pressurised CO2 or liquid CO2?


----------



## Themuleous (22 Oct 2009)

Have read of this 

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8272

By all accounts it works, but there are cheaper ways of getting Co2 into the tank and ones that dont involve changing the water chemistry quite so drastically! Gas CO2 wont cause a sudden change in the pH of the tank either 

Sam

PS - Personally it's also pretty dam ugly!


----------



## naija (22 Oct 2009)

I think this is a different system, at least from my research into it (see link).

http://www.reefbuilders.com/2009/09/30/ ... ibilities/ 

Just don't know where I can get any first hand reviews. :?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2009)

I've got one and my only thoughts so far is it's massive, I haven't tested it yet but look out for a review in PFK soon.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Oct 2009)

think it still works in the same way.  Pass electric current through a carbon block to create CO2 

As Dan says, it'll looks big to me.

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Oct 2009)

naija said:
			
		

> I think this is a different system, at least from my research into it (see link).
> 
> http://www.reefbuilders.com/2009/09/30/ ... ibilities/
> 
> Just don't know where I can get any first hand reviews. :?



It is a different system, but it still uses the same technique through electrolysis, so i would read the comments on the link gave above, or shortened down:

dont buy one.



Thanks, Aaron


----------



## histi (27 Oct 2009)

naija said:
			
		

> I think this is a different system, at least from my research into it (see link).
> 
> http://www.reefbuilders.com/2009/09/30/ ... ibilities/
> 
> Just don't know where I can get any first hand reviews. :?



Hi,

I have this stuff installed (the smaller one unit, called Sicce CO2 Life 1) on my 75l tank for about one month. The results were all negative:
- no oxygen bubbles on plants at all
- it was a big, massive ugly thing in my tank
- drop checker with 4dKh water was never near to green color. It stayed in blue.

I dont advise for anybody to buy this.

My opinion, and my experience is that CO2 equipments based on electrolisys is NOT an alternative for high pressurized systems.  (I wanted a cheaper solution for CO2 than high pressurized system, but it was a mistake I see now.)

After I bougth a high pressurized system, my plants start to pearling, drop checker was first in green, lime green in my life.


----------

